# Toooooor 1gif



## DER SCHWERE (31 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## syd67 (31 Juli 2011)

das ist das tor des jahres klasse!


----------



## Benmon (31 Juli 2011)

ja ja der remi gaillard macht ganz gerne sowas sieht youtube


----------



## tommie3 (1 Aug. 2011)

Der Uniformierte ist ja ne echte Sportskanone!
Antritt wie ne Wanderdüne!


----------



## Punisher (1 Aug. 2011)

lol


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2011)

oh ja, der hat´s drauf


----------



## Ludger77 (2 Aug. 2011)

Klasse Tor! Welche Liga???


----------

